# New to this area



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello
I normally hunt around the Mcklusky area. This year I don't have much time and the drive is to far to go for a 2-day hunt. I have a chance to hunt the SE part of the state on private land Oct 20-21. Is the duck numbers good around that area and are there enough local ducks around to keep things fast and fun that time of year?
Thanks


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

While it doesn't effect me, many on here do not like people asking questions about specific areas. This is because people feel that by giving out local area information, it causes an influx of people to an area. In many cases they feel that it is unfair to the people who scouted that area.

Take it for what it is but I doubt you will get too many responses.

With that being said, I am not familar with the area you are going but I can generally say that October 20th (MEA weekend) can be hit or miss in ND (and MN). I went out that weekend in 2003 and 2004, it was slow. However, last year October 20thish was really good because of the cold weather before that weekend.

Good hunting!

Note: when I say slow, it is still better than most days in MN.


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

:sniper: I will be on marsh lake MN if u would like 2 hunt pm me and we can get 2gether


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I have a chance to hunt the SE part of the state on private land Oct 20-21.


Perfect timing.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Hunt pheasants you will have better luck, ducks numbers can be tough that time for the year. Though the numbers will probably be a lot better than in MN.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Gooseguy10 - He was not asking for specific information on where to hunt. He said he has private land in SE ND to hunt. Last I checked that is thousands of square miles. He was just wondering if there is normally good duck numbers that time of the year in that general area.

To answer his question: It could be great and it could be slow as you could be between the locals leaving and the migrants coming down, but it will still be better than any day in MN.


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

We have decided to hunt 1-week earlier, Oct 12, 13, & 14th. Does that increase our chances for some good local ducks yet? I know there should be mallards around this area, how about the gadwalls?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

harryo said:


> We have decided to hunt 1-week earlier, Oct 12, 13, & 14th. Does that increase our chances for some good local ducks yet? I know there should be mallards around this area, how about the gadwalls?


That means you won't be pheasent hunting any state managed public land. WMA's, and PLOTS will be off limits for pheasents. You might as well not hunt any WMA's or PLOTS for waterfowl at that time either. If you do you'll only be setting yourself up to get lots of grief from residents and game wardens. If you've got private land to hunt you'll be OK, if you need to move to public land you'll get hasseled.

Please don't take this as me being down on non-residents, I'm trying to give you an honest assessment of what you'll encounter that week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Horsager said:


> harryo said:
> 
> 
> > We have decided to hunt 1-week earlier, Oct 12, 13, & 14th. Does that increase our chances for some good local ducks yet? I know there should be mallards around this area, how about the gadwalls?
> ...


Sorry but state law says NR can't hunt State land that week for anything not just pheasants.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I stand corrected. See what happens when I'm too lazy to look up the rules pertaining to NR's.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Horsager said:


> See what happens when I'm too lazy to look up the rules


 :lol:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Has that law always been in affect that NR's can't hunt public land that weekend??? I'm not an NR, but i've just never realized that before?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that came into effect when we got the "residents only" 1st week of season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Neck Collar said:


> Has that law always been in affect that NR's can't hunt public land that weekend??? I'm not an NR, but i've just never realized that before?


Yes.....When passed the GNF said it was for pheasants only.An Attorney General's opinion said the way it was worded.....it was all NR hunting.And it is for the first 7 days.....not just a weekend.So this year it is from opening day of pheasant through the next Friday.

From the GNF website.....

Nonresident hunting restriction. 
Note: Nonresidents may not hunt on lands owned or leased by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department,Nonresidents may not hunt on lands owned or leased by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, including State Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs) and Private Lands Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS), for the first week of pheasant season (October 13-19). This restriction applies to all types of hunting, not just pheasants. This restriction does not apply to lands owned or managed by other state agencies that may be open to hunting, such as state school lands, federal lands that may be open to hunting, such as US Fish and Wildlife Service Waterfowl Production Areas (WPAs), or to private lands not enrolled in the G&F PLOTS program.


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

We are only duck hunting and it is on private land. It may be in CRP? Will that be legal for us non-residents during that weekend?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Private land is OK for non-residents that week, so long as it's not enrolled in PLOTS.


----------

